# new to bee keeping



## iowa91camarors (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi from Iowa, 

Me and my father just started beekeeping, we have 4 hives set up (3 at my grandpa's, and 1 at my grandpa's buddy's house)

So far we've had done alright with the bee's at my grandfathers, but the 1 at his friends house, well the bee's have rejected and killed two queens...now the bee's are dying at an enormous rate (Well since they're queenless).

Is there any explanation? Weather? Anything else? If i need to post this somewhere else let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Quint Randle (Apr 29, 2006)

Your choice is to either give up on that hive, or -- wait until your three good hives have built up enough (don't know when you installed, etc.) And take like 2 frames from each, a couple of frames of eggs, frames of brood, honey, etc. and put this in the weak hive and have them raise their own queen.

Might be too soon for the three hives to pull those now, so you might have to lose that weak hive completely.

Just some thoughts.

Sometimes it's just the luck of the draw. 

Quint


----------

